# Online Sasserine Campaign on FGII-- Tuesday Nights 7-10pm (GMT+1)



## Sakusammakko (Mar 4, 2009)

I have an online campaign that is starting up on Tuesday nights from 7-10pm (GMT +1).  We already have 4 players signed up, but would be willing to accept more.

We use Fantasy Grounds II as our interface and I'll be adapting Sasserine material for Castles & Crusades.  If you like urban adventures with intrigue and dungeon crawls, this could be a good option for you.

Check out our gaming group's site on Four Ugly Monsters.  I've posted a modified Player's Guide there.

User groups

Hope to see you soon.


----------

